# First time show, what do I do / what happens



## Pat Dale (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi,

I'm hoping someone can share their wisdom with me! I'm a complete newbie and novice when it comes to showing and I wondered if someone could just bullet point what happens and what I have to do so I can go to my first show? I would be so grateful. Maybe start with arrive at show.... it's a gccf show and I know you have to get there at a certain time but what happens when you get there? I have no idea and no one in real life to ask. Thank you for taking the time to read, Pat


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Welcome to PF :Cat
First of all you need to fill in your show entry form and get that sent back to the show manager with the appropriate fee - there will be a closing date so make sure it is sent in time. You may need to enclose a stamped addressed envelope if you want confirmation of your entry.
On the day of the show you will be checked in by a vet - a top loading carrier makes it easier. Vet will check that vaccinations are up to date and check your cat over for signs of fleas, ringworm and that your cat is generally well. You then go off to your pen - you'll be given a pen number - to settle your cat in. In GCCF shows (apart from the Supreme) all pen furnishings (litter tray, blanket etc) have to be white. 
All owners have to leave before judging starts and aren't allowed back in until the main classes have been judged (usually around mid-day). No food or toys can be left in the pen during the main judging.
You will find results pinned to a board somewhere near the show hall which you can check during the morning before returning to the show hall itself.
During the afternoon the side classes are judged and the general public are allowed in too. You can stay with your cat for the rest of that time or wander round the hall to see the other entries and the stalls (lots of opportunities to spend :Cat)
Hope this helps


----------



## Pat Dale (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you so so much, that explains it perfectly. Is it just the normal vaccinations of domthey need extra ones for shows? I can't wait now! Now I've got to figure out the schedule......! Thanks again.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Yes, just the core vaccines. If you need help filling in the entry form just ask - I remember the first one I ever did and it was so complicated


----------



## Pat Dale (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you so much again, I might get back to you on that!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Keep checking you have all the details correct on the entry form. Fill it in with your registration certificate at hand.Then, when you get your catalogue at the show make sure the printed details are also correct. Nowadays, you have until the end of the show to inform the show manager of any mistakes but you must do it because some errors can lead to disqualification.

It is worth reading the rules in the schedule even if your first glance causes you to lose the will to live!

Don't forget you must not identify yourself to anybody judging your cat so keep clear when white coats arrive at your pen. It is a very good idea to attend a show just as a spectator if possible to get an idea of what goes on before you take the plunge.


----------



## Pat Dale (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you very much for all your help. I wondered if you could perhaps answer a question for me? I have found a joint show I would like to do as my first show and I know that I enter the breed class and 3 side classes per show. I wanted to enter maiden and novice etc and wondered if I can enter the same for both shows? She will be a maiden as it will be her first show but there are 2 shows on one day so is it ok to enter maiden in both? Thank you.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Yes.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

By the way, classes are limited to 6 in total if you are entering both shows. This is a relatively new rule. I don't know if there are exceptions.


----------



## Pat Dale (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you. Does the 6 include the breed class? So I should just enter the 2x breed classes and then 2x side classes? Thank You!


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Pat Dale said:


> Thank you. Does the 6 include the breed class? So I should just enter the 2x breed classes and then 2x side classes? Thank You!


The schedule should give you the information. For example, the Preston and Blackpool next Saturday is sharing with a breed club and states a maximum of the open and two classes (the BOB counts as a class for titled cats now but that won't bother you yet,) with a total of 6 across both shows. So you will have two breed and 4 side in the two shows.


----------



## Pat Dale (Mar 14, 2017)

Thank you that's so helpful. I will double check the schedule. Thanks again, it's quite complicated as a complete novice so you've really helped. Thanks again


----------



## Pat Dale (Mar 14, 2017)

Can anyone please tell me what I put in the breed number box on the entry form please? Where do I find the breed number thank you very much


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

Pat Dale said:


> Can anyone please tell me what I put in the breed number box on the entry form please? Where do I find the breed number thank you very much


You should always fill in the entry form with the registration certificate beside you. I am not sure about the current certificates but the old ones had the breed number under the cat's name. It will start with 3 capital letters denoting the breed and then a number or numbers indicating colour and pattern.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

And just to say I took Ike to our first show in November and the people exhibiting on either side of me were very helpful and supportive. So if unsure just ask .

I asked Ike's breeder for help with the entry form and she suggested the classes to enter.


----------

